# IVF First Round Buddies? April/May!



## stellagirl

IVF Newbie Here! 

Had my ultrasound this morning and will be starting shots TONIGHT! Anyone else starting now? Looking for some buddies! :blush: 

Hoping for lots of sticky beans all around! 
:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Swtshae

Hi! I'm not starting until later this year, but wanted to know how many eggs you're inserting if you have more than 1 egg fertilized? Thanks!


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Hey. I'm an IVF newbie too. I also started my evening shots on the 22nd! :happydance:

I wasn't actually supposed to start my first IVF cycle until June. I went to my clinic for my nurse's appointment, and was told that because I'll be on a short protocol, and my cycles are sooooo long, I could either start that day, or wait for who knows how long :wacko: So I said ok. Still in shock, and very nervous. 

What about you? What protocol are you on? <3

Swtshae, I initially planned on transferring two for a better chance, but my Dr and nurse have both scared me into just using one lol.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Girls,

Good luck to you all! I'm about to start my first IVF with ICSI. I'm currently taking the Pill to down regulate everything and have our IVF orientation on Wednesday along with my SHG and Endometrial Biopsy/Scrape - not looking forward to that! If all goes well then I would assume I will start with the injections next week!!


----------



## melodyy_mtb

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Good luck to you all! I'm about to start my first IVF with ICSI. I'm currently taking the Pill to down regulate everything and have our IVF orientation on Wednesday along with my SHG and Endometrial Biopsy/Scrape - not looking forward to that! If all goes well then I would assume I will start with the injections next week!!

I hope all went well at the orientation! The scrape thing does not sound like fun. I hope it wasnt too painful. Here's to you starting stimming next week! :happydance:


----------



## stellagirl

melodyy_mtb said:


> Hey. I'm an IVF newbie too. I also started my evening shots on the 22nd! :happydance:
> 
> I wasn't actually supposed to start my first IVF cycle until June. I went to my clinic for my nurse's appointment, and was told that because I'll be on a short protocol, and my cycles are sooooo long, I could either start that day, or wait for who knows how long :wacko: So I said ok. Still in shock, and very nervous.
> 
> What about you? What protocol are you on? <3
> 
> Swtshae, I initially planned on transferring two for a better chance, but my Dr and nurse have both scared me into just using one lol.

Hi There!

Oh how fun! So, it sounds like we're on the same cycle more-or-less. :wink wink:

I started stimming on the 22nd. I just returned from my latest u/s and bloodwork and I'm starting ganirelix tomorrow morning. My doc is very confident that I'll be triggering on Friday after my u/s and bloodwork. So, I'd be looking at a ER on Sunday! So excited AND nervous? How is your cycle going? :happy dance:

Swtshae, I am totally on the same boat  thought 2 would be ideal (you know, the whole, get two done at once idea) and then I heard the risks and quickly agreed to a single embryo transfer. :)


----------



## Swtshae

Thank you for responding. I'm in the early stages of the IVF process with just birth control pills now. After the 3 months, I'll start the process. I've been thinking about how many eggs I would want to insert (given that we have some retrieved and fertilized). Very much unsure so wanted to hear from you ladies that are in the process now. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## melodyy_mtb

stellagirl said:


> melodyy_mtb said:
> 
> 
> Hey. I'm an IVF newbie too. I also started my evening shots on the 22nd! :happydance:
> 
> I wasn't actually supposed to start my first IVF cycle until June. I went to my clinic for my nurse's appointment, and was told that because I'll be on a short protocol, and my cycles are sooooo long, I could either start that day, or wait for who knows how long :wacko: So I said ok. Still in shock, and very nervous.
> 
> What about you? What protocol are you on? <3
> 
> Swtshae, I initially planned on transferring two for a better chance, but my Dr and nurse have both scared me into just using one lol.
> 
> Hi There!
> 
> Oh how fun! So, it sounds like we're on the same cycle more-or-less. :wink wink:
> 
> I started stimming on the 22nd. I just returned from my latest u/s and bloodwork and I'm starting ganirelix tomorrow morning. My doc is very confident that I'll be triggering on Friday after my u/s and bloodwork. So, I'd be looking at a ER on Sunday! So excited AND nervous? How is your cycle going? :happy dance:
> 
> Swtshae, I am totally on the same boat  thought 2 would be ideal (you know, the whole, get two done at once idea) and then I heard the risks and quickly agreed to a single embryo transfer. :)Click to expand...

Oh that's great news! :happydance: Let me know if you do trigger on friday! My nurses thought i'd most likey go in for ER on Monday the 4th, but after m scan yesterday, my follicles arent growing quick enough, so they've increased my gonal f to 250ml. Hopefully I'll trigger by next weekend.

*Swtshae* I hope the next 3 months goes quickly!


----------



## stellagirl

melodyy_mtb said:


> stellagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's great news! :happydance: Let me know if you do trigger on friday! My nurses thought i'd most likey go in for ER on Monday the 4th, but after m scan yesterday, my follicles arent growing quick enough, so they've increased my gonal f to 250ml. Hopefully I'll trigger by next weekend.
> 
> *Swtshae* I hope the next 3 months goes quickly!
> 
> Hi *melodyy_mtb*! I triggered last night and I'll have my retrieval tomorrow. Scared, anxious, bloated, and nervous! How can I be feeling all of these emotions at once? Looking forward to hearing where you're at on your cycle. Sending lots of great vibes your way! :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## optimistic13

Hi all hope everyone is good :))
I started the pill today to start withdrawal bleed.
Nasal spray fri.
Self funding own treatment .
Icsi journey.


----------



## stellagirl

optimistic13 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is good :))
> I started the pill today to start withdrawal bleed.
> Nasal spray fri.
> Self funding own treatment .
> Icsi journey.

Sending lots of baby dust your way! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ttcbaby117

how did everyone's retrievals go?


----------



## melodyy_mtb

*stellagirl* How did your retrieval go? I triggered on Wednesday and had my retrieval Friday morning. They got 15 eggs, and 12 fertilised! :happydance: I'll be going in for my transfer on Monday the 11th or Wednesday. 

*optimistic13* Awesome! So are you on a long or short protocol?

*ttcbaby117* It went really well. I just remember falling asleep and then waking up to cookies :D Found out this morning that 12 of my 15 eggs fertilised so I'm very happy.


----------



## optimistic13

Hey melody...not to sound silly but I'm not sure what protocol I'm on was never described in either way.
I'm on noristerone for a week to bring on bleed nasal spray for a mth, week of gonal f after blood test , after blood test a scan week later. That's if all goes to plan and bloods appear to correspond with the nasal spray. I'm with Bristol having Icsi :))


Thanks stellagirl


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Oh ok. That sounds like a long protocol :)


----------



## optimistic13

Oh I see :)


----------



## optimistic13

What happens with short protocol? Is that what u have done ?


----------



## melodyy_mtb

The main difference is that I don't down regulate. I have pcos, which means I'm at high risk of over stimulating. So I guess the shorter the protocol, the less time im on drugs. I just took gonal f at night and cetrotide in the morning for about 2 weeks then triggered. I could only start it all once my period had started though.


----------



## optimistic13

Hi I have pcos also , also had to wait for period before all started day 19 of new cycle.
Guess different protocol for all of us depending on our bloods etc and area we live in.
I start gonal f 22nd 2 weeks after starting nasal spray.
:))


----------



## stellagirl

melodyy_mtb said:


> *stellagirl* How did your retrieval go? I triggered on Wednesday and had my retrieval Friday morning. They got 15 eggs, and 12 fertilised! :happydance: I'll be going in for my transfer on Monday the 11th or Wednesday.
> 
> *optimistic13* Awesome! So are you on a long or short protocol?
> 
> *ttcbaby117* It went really well. I just remember falling asleep and then waking up to cookies :D Found out this morning that 12 of my 15 eggs fertilised so I'm very happy.

Hi *melodyy_mtb*! Whoa! Those are awesome numbers! Fingers crossed for you that your embies are doing well! Let me know how you make out. At least the transfer is a piece of cake compared to the retrieval. :hugs:

I had my day five transfer yesterday. It went well! We transferred a single 7AA embie. Fingers crossed that he/she sticks! We're hoping to have 3 extra embies frozen but we're waiting to hear back tomorrow on the final count.

Now we wait. Feels weird waiting after so much nonstop. I'm not going to lie though It's really nice having a little down time.

Sending lots of good vibes your way. xox


----------



## optimistic13

Hey hope everyone is ok ? How did everyone find the burselin spray ? Any side affects. Think I'm having symptoms from burselin spray and the withdrawal bleed tablet.
Feeling fuzzy ... Headaches
Sore boobs, tired, lethargic, bit of sore throat .
No inclination to do anything.


----------



## stellagirl

optimistic13 said:


> Hey hope everyone is ok ? How did everyone find the burselin spray ? Any side affects. Think I'm having symptoms from burselin spray and the withdrawal bleed tablet.
> Feeling fuzzy ... Headaches
> Sore boobs, tired, lethargic, bit of sore throat .
> No inclination to do anything.

Hi *optimistic13*. Oh dear side affects are no fun at all. I've never used the meds you're referring to. Have you called your nurse? Maybe they can offer some advice or at least let you know if the side affects are normal. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## optimistic13

Hey thanku :)
Not bothered to call nurse don't see much point they tell you the spray makes u feel really crap lots of Symptons just trying to accept its all part and parcel of the treatment at the end of the day this treatment goes against nature bein filled with chemicals so don't think it's going to be easy. Only got a few weeks then it'll be over :)) x
Where about are u on your treatment ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! lurking and sneaking in from the May/June/July thread - how did the retrievals go and any success on sticky beans?

I'm on my first IVF ever too. I have my trigger tonight, probably and retrieval on Thurs. What should I expect? Will I be able to work afterwards (just a desk job but really busy so need to concentrate) or should I take PTO? And someone said the transfer is easier? that's good to know.

We're doing ICSI and I think assisted hatching. We're transferring 2 as long as there are 2 to transfer. :) Hoping my eggs/DH's sperm play nice together and give us a few to choose from.


----------



## optimistic13

Hey wish2bmum....
I think it depends on what job you do , I work in care so will not be working from egg collection onwards it's just not worth the risks.
I have some annual leave and the other weeks I will just be unpaid.

We are self funding so to costly to jeopardise.
Good luck with your journey fingers crossed. 
I'm in the first week of treatment just had withdrawal tablets, 5th day of spray. X x


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks so much, optimistic! I asked the nurse today when she called with my instructions and she basically just said no running marathons and I might be crampy, but that's it. 
that is nice that you have that time to take - they are stingy with PTO here in the States. 
Good luck with your journey!


----------



## optimistic13

Hi that's good reassurance from the nurse :). X 
From our point of view after this journey for 5.5years a few weeks off work is nothing in the grand scheme of it working :))) x we all have different circumstances with work etc , I work for an agency so am in a position to dictate what I do x


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. I'm officially 1 day post my 5 day transfer :happydance: It still doesn't feel real. The transfer went exceptionally well. Sadly only two of my twelve eggies survived till day 5 :cry: so no frozen back ups. But I'm hopeful about this working. I asked them to transfer both remaining embryos so fingers crossed! 

*optimistic13* Youre so right, we al seme to be on different protocols. I tried working it out, but im clueless lol. Can't help you with the burslin I'm afraid, as I never used mine. But i gather all of these hormones make us feel crappy. I'm on the cyclogest pessaries at the moment and all i feel is tire,d bloated, and my boobs are sooo sore. Hope you're feeling better. 

*stellagirl* Aww I'm so glad your transfer went well. Lots and lots of baby dust for you! Time is moving soooo slowly for me right now. How are you holding up post transfer?

*Wish2BMom* Heyyy. Aww so hopefully you'll be in for your retrieval today. Hope you get loads of eggies :hugs: Like Optimistic said, it depends on your job etc. But I have a desk job too. Luckily my retrieval was on the Friday so i just took that day off, then stayed in bed for the weekend, but I would have taken an extra day or two anyway. My nurse advised me to rest for 2 days, and i definitely needed it. I was very bloated and sore afterward, but the transfer was so quick and i felt great afterwards.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks all! transfer done, 6 eggs. I hope that a good amount fertilize! I am working right now but am sending out a note to take the rest of the day off. I'm still a little foggy and really just want to lay in bed and watch a movie or 5. :)


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks all! transfer done, 6 eggs. I hope that a good amount fertilize! I am working right now but am sending out a note to take the rest of the day off. I'm still a little foggy and really just want to lay in bed and watch a movie or 5. :)

Aww great! I hope all 6 fertilise!!! Enjoy your movies. Try to rest as much as you can. A hot water bottle will help with the sore tummy xx


----------



## optimistic13

Amazing wish2bmum :)) take it easy


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome news! I hope they all fertilize!


----------



## Wish2BMom

melody - how are you feeling?

I had my transfer yesterday - out of the 6, 4 fertilized normally and made it to yesterday (day 3 transfer). So we transferred 2 - 8AG and 6AG. the other two were looking good so we'll see how far they make it and if they are freezable!

I'm really feeling great! yesterday was a breeze. Unfortunately, my own optimism is sinking in and I feel really positive about this. I just know the more positive and happy I am about it, the more I'll be let down if it doesn't work out.
I have this weird calm that's come over me, but at the same time all I want to do is read up on things and know what's going on. Someone on some website posted a day-by-day of happenings from a Day 3 or Day 5 transfer and it really helped. My embies haven't even made it to day 5 yet, so that's the first step! Then I guess a day or 2 after that, they would start the hatching and implantation process, so the earliest I would see any IB would be the end of the week. So I guess it's just the 3 of us hanging out, getting reacquainted for now!


----------



## optimistic13

Amazing news wish2bmum :)))
Fingers crossed for you :)))


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Wish2BMom - I'm not doing too bad. My official test date is on Sunday! I must admit, I tested on Monday (5dp5dt) and i saw the faintest of lines :wacko:. But I'm worried that could just be the hcg from my trigger lingering so I'm just trying to keep my mind off it until Sunday.

That's awsome about your transfer!! Aww i really hope they can freeze your other embies :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

did your docs tell you not to test at all? Mine almost pre-scolded me. Said that there are too many false positives b/c of all of the hormones pumping through my system right now. i'd love to test early but I really do NOT want a false positive! But I've never had line porn!! and a blood test isn't going to give me that!! :) I have on more in my bathroom that maybe I'll use after I get my results, if it's positive.


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Hahaha yeah i was warned about testing to o early, but we're crazy ttc-ers and we cant stop ourselves. I actually tested the night i was 4dp5dt lol. It's the faintest line eve,r but it's there. But i read that it takes 12 days for the hcg shot to leave your system, so you really cant trust results within that time frame.

Are you going to try not to test until your official date? :D


----------



## Wish2BMom

I gotcha! 
Yeah, I think I'm going to wait. I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing, yanno? I'd really hate to get a positive and then go for my blood test and get a negative. That would be heartbreaking and I'd have brought it on myself.

that said, if the hcg shot leaves your body after 12 days and mine was this time last week, I only have 4 more days to go! ;)


----------



## melodyy_mtb

I know what you mean. They gave me a hpt to use on Sunday, but I don't think i'll believe it until my blood test.

Hmm only 4 days you say hehehe.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know! you naughty girl for putting this in my head!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

man, I'm not feeling a thing, though I'm not sure that I should be? only 4dpt. I assume not. My boobs are killing me but I assume that's from the progesterone and not really a sign of anything. I am not even bloated anymore.
Have you been seeing any symptoms or signs?


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Wish2BMom - Any news?? How are you feeling? I was exactly the same. Experienced really sore boobs, but the bloating went shortly after my collection. Like the day after my transfer. 

Just wantyed to say that I hope everyone else is ok and that the baby dust has reached you all. I got my bfp last weekend :O I'm still in shock. It has been two years of physical and emotional strain. But just wanted to say keep going, it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS, Melody!!!! that's incredible!!!

I am getting my results here in a bit. Gave over my blood this morning. The nurse taking it said she would sprinkle some dust on it before handing it over. :)
she's also going to see if the girls can push me to the front of the call list this afternoon so i can end this agony. I've had a lump in my throat all morning, I'm a hot mess. Boobs weren't sore when i got up today but now they feel sore again. And i'm definitely bloated. And just the minor cramping i've had all week, nothing big at all. 

tick, tick tick...


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Aww thank you. I'm hoping that this is going to be a lucky lucky thread. 

Eeeeek omg I cant believe you'll find out today. You could even be on the phone now!!! I'm sending lots and lots of babydust your way. The bloating and cramps could all be good signs!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I certainly hope so. I guess the only other thing that would cause any of it would be the progesterone gel inserts I've been using. That's why it's so hard to tell. My typical LP is 10-11 days and today is technically 14dpo (11dp3dt) so that's good. BUT, the crinone can stall AF, so i can't count on that being a sign!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey melody, I was jealous so I got myself one of them :bfp:s too! :)


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Wish2BMom said:


> hey melody, I was jealous so I got myself one of them :bfp:s too! :)

OMG!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: yes!!! I am so happy for you! Congratulations hun. Hehe i love the way you announced that. Aww I've been checking back all evening lol. Isn't crazy how we can be so excited for someone we don't even know? Lol. Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Praying that we all get our BFPS x


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG, Wish! Congrats hun! What great news!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, girls!!! this is going to take a bit to sink in! And I agree - totally weird how we're all rooting for each other all over the globe, but I love it. Our own little community of goodness! The world could use a bit more of it, I tell ya!

ttc - how are you doing? 
optimistic? 

I came on here for a little advice and I feel like I ran people out. :(


----------



## optimistic13

Oh my goodness congratulations :)))
Yippee ..
Hey everyone hope everyone's Cycles going well.
Sorry I use fertility friends forums also... As there is a feed for the girls that are using the same clinic/hospital
I'm not to bad... Having been up and down, rollercoaster of symptom - emotions 
I had some news this week that's hurt really bad, I'm so happy but it kills me also , we are gong to be aunty uncle :)) 
What amazing timing !
As for me, I'm on 8th day of stimulation injections , I had scan yesterday I have 15 follicles:))
Need few more days for lining and follicles to grow :))
Back for scan Monday for close monitoring as I have Pcos so risk of ohss.
But apparently only on low dosage of Gonal f X x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations on being a new auntie!! Good luck with Monday's scan. Grow, follies! Grow!!

I have my 2nd beta on Monday. Hope to see thing progressing. Not really stressing about it. Still so new.


----------



## optimistic13

Wish2BMom said:


> Congratulations on being a new auntie!! Good luck with Monday's scan. Grow, follies! Grow!!
> 
> I have my 2nd beta on Monday. Hope to see thing progressing. Not really stressing about it. Still so new.


You must be over the moon :)))
Still in shock 
What's a beta ?
Thanks but I'm totally not feeling it yet feel so hurt at the minute such crappy timing ...with our icsi at the same time.
I'm not excited yet.. I can't stop crying about it as I just want it to be me xx :hugs::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Aww I'm so sorry :( :hugs: it's ok for you to feel this way and someday soon, it WILL be you making this announcement!! Just hang in there, hon. 

Beta is the blood test results. So my first hcg level was 220 the other day. They look for 70-100. you go back a few days later to see if things are progressing. I think they look for the number to double. I think I'll have one more after that, then a 6-week ultrasound. I think at that, they are checking to make sure the sac and yolk(baby) formed. I don't think we can see a heartbeat that early, though. Not sure what comes after that besides the 10-week scan and genetic tests. 

And not really in shock, oddly enough. I don't know why!! Just chilling and getting used to the thought of 'pregnant' but not shocked. Content, blissful and scared as hell about having an actual BABY (as long as everything stays in good order!)


----------



## optimistic13

I hope so :)) Trying to stay positive. X x 

Fingers Crossed for you hope all goes well.
Close monitoring for you.
It's all good news :)))


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish2BMom said:


> Aww I'm so sorry :( :hugs: it's ok for you to feel this way and someday soon, it WILL be you making this announcement!! Just hang in there, hon.
> 
> Beta is the blood test results. So my first hcg level was 220 the other day. They look for 70-100. you go back a few days later to see if things are progressing. I think they look for the number to double. I think I'll have one more after that, then a 6-week ultrasound. I think at that, they are checking to make sure the sac and yolk(baby) formed. I don't think we can see a heartbeat that early, though. Not sure what comes after that besides the 10-week scan and genetic tests.
> 
> And not really in shock, oddly enough. I don't know why!! Just chilling and getting used to the thought of 'pregnant' but not shocked. Content, blissful and scared as hell about having an actual BABY (as long as everything stays in good order!)


CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

I just had my first u/s on Friday (5wk2d) and for the first early scan after IVF, they're just checking to make sure the baby's in our uterus's. We actually saw little heartbeat flickers and a tiny fetal pole, which I was shocked about but usually they just look for the gestational sac to be in the uterus and they do look for a yolk sac as well but sometimes its not seen so early on. I go for a 2nd u/s at exactly 7 weeks to hear the HB.
Also, before we saw the HB flickers, the tech told me that usually the earliest they can see that is 5wks6d soo you may get lucky and be able to at least see the HB. Dont get worried it you don't though, as its just too early for many women.
I hope this helps some of you wondering :). Good luck ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh thank you!! You're about a week ahead of me. 
I was hoping maybe we'd see something more but I'll take what I can get. Still over a week until that anyway. First, tomorrow's 2nd blood test. I hope we pass! I still don't have any crazy symptoms but I'm not stressing about it. How are you feeling?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish2BMom said:


> Oh thank you!! You're about a week ahead of me.
> I was hoping maybe we'd see something more but I'll take what I can get. Still over a week until that anyway. First, tomorrow's 2nd blood test. I hope we pass! I still don't have any crazy symptoms but I'm not stressing about it. How are you feeling?

You had great first numbers so I bet your going to see your levels double perfectly, or maybe even every 32hrs like mine! Lol. I thought my one day 3 embryo split bcuz of my high levels but I THINK there's only one. We'll know for sure after the real HB scan. 

And I've just barely been hit with morning sickness as of yesterday, 5wk3d. Before then, I had some cramping, ovary pains, VERY sore and full bbs, and some dizzy spells but other then that, I didn't really "feel" pregnant until yesterday. I did have a 24 hr migraine last wk and VERY tired tho, other then that I didn't feel much. I'm sure you'll start feeling more in the next week. Or maybe you'll get lucky like I did with my son and get NO morning sickness...that'd be nice! :) It wasn't until my levels were over 10,000 that I started feeling more pregnant so don't let lack of symptoms worry you at all. I'll be watching for your updates and I'll keep you updated with me as well if you'd like, that way you know what to expect next since we're so close together in this journey! What's your EDD? I'm taking a wild guess...Feb 5th? I just guessed that because its my sons bday, lol. Mine is January 27th.

Oh btw, what "dpo" did you have your first beta on?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I would love it if you kept me posted and I'll do the same - thank you!! It's so very helpful, I feel like I'm in this vacuum right now of 'well I don't want to buy books and jinx everything but I need to know some things like what not to eat, what's GOOD to eat, if there are any other things to avoid or be doing...'. I think I'm good, though - healthy diet and I've been told not to exercise strenuously (even running) until after the first U/S.

I was 14dpo on the first beta/pregnancy test. I asked today what date I should start counting from and she said it was the transfer date. I asked why not the first date of my last period and she said they only said that for people who got preg naturally b/c there was really no way to know EXACTLY when they got preg. But for this, we definitely know. So I guess this is actually the start of my 4th week if the transfer was on 5/17? Explains why I'm not feeling a whole heck of a lot. I am definitely only feeling what you felt - sore boobs that run the gamut from crazy pain to dull/barely there, slight cramping that is worse at night, bloating that gets worse throughout the day, I can fall asleep at the drop of a hat but that's still around normal bedtime, and I find that when I get hungry, that comes on quickly too. 

To answer your question, I'm going to ask today about the EDD. I think around there, which would be awesome b/c my mom's bday is 2/4. We haven't told them yet and they are going to FREAK b/c they thought this was a lost cause. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your EDD would still go from 2wks before retrieval. Thats how my doc counted mine and the first u/s lined up EXACTLY. I'm sure they'll go by 2wks before, as well. If you type in your retrieval date on one of the due date predictors, it'll calculate it right for you :). Of course we both know when we really conceived but they do still count that extra 2wks before retrieval. I'm surprised your RE didn't tell you that, but if ur LMP was longer then 2wks before retrieval, thats probably why he/she gave u that advice. Like I had 3wks in my cycle before retrieval but we dont count that first week. U get what I'm saying? I have trouble getting the words out right while I'm typing sometimes, lol, so I'm sorry if I repeated myself multiple times! :haha:

And omgosh, you sound JUST like me! I will not let myself buy baby name books or anything yet! I think I'm going to jinks it! Lol. I said id allow myself to after my first u/s but I've decided id wait until the 2nd u/s now. After going through everything we've been through to get here, its so hard to "know" everything will be ok, u know what I mean? I pray for a healthy LO and thank god for this pregnancy every single day. 

Your beta for 14dpo is a nice strong beta. Mine at 11dp3dt (so 14dpo as well) was 201. Maybe you have two LOs in there! How many did you transfer?


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i just used a calculator on babycenter.com and it says 2/3! So we'll go with that for now :) It actually wasn't my RE, it was one of her nurses that really just does the blood draws and other things around the office (she was the one to explain the whole stimming process to us too), so she's not in the weeds of the actual calculations and doesn't give me the call with instructions etc. I love her, though - she said she was SO tickled when I got the call, she was standing there listening to the nurse that does the calls when she called me. So cute. 

yeah - if I've learned anything from being on BNB here, it's that so many things can happen between now and 12 weeks, and even rarely sometimes after that. So I'm going to try to maintain normal life for now, not stress, and yes - enjoy and be SOOOOO thankful for the LO I have inside me right now. Our little poppy seed! :) Or seeds, yeah - we transferred 2. How many did you transfer? I have my little embie sonogram that I look at almost daily too! :) I want to tell my folks b/c they've pretty much thought this was a lost cause, but I don't want to tell them AT LEAST until after the first u/s. And my FIL lives with us since he lost my MIL 2 yrs ago, so I really want to tell him too. But I don't want to cause him heartache if we lose it. So mum's the word for now! How about you - have you told anyone yet?

I meant to include that I had some dizzy spells too! Like, head rushes or lightheadness if I got up too quick. But I had one where I was just getting out of my car - no crazy movements or standing too quickly. That was probably the 'biggest' symptom and it was so small, i didn't really consider it at all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just got my callback and we're at 1400 today! wooo! I think they'd have been looking for 880 today, if it's supposed to double every other day and my last (first) test was last Thurs. So things are looking good! and I did confirm that I'm 4wks+4 days today. So every Thursday will be my 'new' week. :)

I go back next Monday for my 3rd test and if all still looks good, we'll book our first u/s for the following week. FX'ed! This is going to take forever - I'm so impatient and really thrive on positive feedback and progress.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Woo-hoo Wish!!! Do you think there could be 2 in there?!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

There definitely could be but who knows. I've looked up a few things on high beta = multiples and there is very little correlation, so I'm not too worried about it just yet. Not that I'm worried - I've been saying this is the ONLY way I'm getting 2 b/c DH only wants one!


----------



## myonechance

I am so excited for you Wish!! Reading your posts and Aidensmom makes me smile. I can feel the happiness. It's so awesome :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish2BMom said:


> just got my callback and we're at 1400 today! wooo! I think they'd have been looking for 880 today, if it's supposed to double every other day and my last (first) test was last Thurs. So things are looking good! and I did confirm that I'm 4wks+4 days today. So every Thursday will be my 'new' week. :)
> 
> I go back next Monday for my 3rd test and if all still looks good, we'll book our first u/s for the following week. FX'ed! This is going to take forever - I'm so impatient and really thrive on positive feedback and progress.

wooohoo!!! I knew your levels would double amazingly! Looks like you do have a double time of about 32hrs or so, like myself :). So happy for u and cannot wait for ur first u/s!

And so far, it looks like there's only one for me but the sac was quite big so we're waiting for the HB scan to confirm. There very well could be two in there for you! ;) I only transferred one but really thought it may have split. We'll see!

Oh and I have told just about everyone after our first u/s. Everyone knew we were going through the IVF process so it was kind of a given that they'd know whether it worked or not shortly after we knew, u know? After all of this time, I just couldn't hold it in anymore! Lol. I too think about things that can go wrong but I promised myself that I will enjoy every moment of this pregnancy and TRY not to worry about the bad things that can happen. I'm a firm believer in thinking positive brings good things your way ;). I was VERY positive throughout the whole IVF process as well and even when I had doubts in the back of my mind, I did not allow myself to say any bad thoughts out loud. I may sound crazy to u, lol. Having said that, I'm still not letting myself buy any baby/pregnancy stuff until I'm at least 7-8wks and even then, it'll be a name book and maybe some comfy clothes. Although DH and I did look at a ton of baby stuff today and omg, they have so much more for babies then they did when my son was born! I saw a bottle warmer that I want SO bad! lol. I can't wait for the 12wk mark to pass and go baby crazy!! :haha:


----------



## optimistic13

Good luck everyone with your pregnancy journeys take care :)). X x


----------



## Wish2BMom

optimistic, I can't wait to hear good news from you!!

myone - caaaaaan you feeeeeeel the looooooove toniiiiiight? :haha: I hope you're feeling better today :hugs:

aidens - thank you!! omigosh, will you freak if you have twins? I know I have a fairly good chance of them (and by that, I mean it's still a low chance according to the chart we were shown). I've been hoping this whole time that maybe we would b/c it's the only way I'm getting 2 babies! DH only wants one, and at this point in life, one might be ok with me too. Anyway - I'm totally with you on the positive thoughts. I was super positive during the IVF too, and had this weird sense of zen and contentment after the transfer. I typically don't have time for negative thoughts or worry, it takes too much energy out of me. So I'm going to do the same - just enjoy it while I can, every ache/pinch/tweak/wave of nausea if that happens.

We haven't told anyone collectively and only 3 people knew we were doing IVF (all friends of mine, 2 of which are having their own fertility issues, so they were fair game). And I've only now told 2 people that we're preg - my boss b/c they've been making staffing decisions and one of my project managers b/c he's been suggesting nothing but drinking for our upcoming business trip and I am going to have to bow out. 
We'll hold out until at least after we see a heartbeat. I asked DH the other day when he wanted to tell our parents (his Dad even lives with us!) and he said 'isn't there a typical amount of time?' He meant the 3 months. So I just said 'well, we can tell some people like our parents b/c it's also ok to tell them if we lost it.' I plan on telling my parents before the first tri is over, for sure. I can't wait that long!


----------



## myonechance

This is an adorable thread. Full of happiness and hope and baby dust :) I LOVE IT!! This world needs more happy :thumbup:

Wish and AidensMommy---love ya girls! :flower:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww thank you, Myonechance :) <3

Wish2Bmom, When do you go for your scan? I'm so so excited to see if you have two in there! I have my HB scan in 5 days!! At first I was SET on having twins but after they only put one back, I got used to the idea of 1 again, lol. As long as the baby(s) healthy, ill be happy :). I like your input on twins, too. I was originally thinking "well if I'm doing IVF one time, I'd like two babys...One for each year of actively trying!" lol... But my clinic was SO certain our 1 grade A embryo would work (as they usually dont give many As out but still have great success rates) so thankfully we listened to our RE or id be worried about triplets right now! :haha: 
It must be so hard for you to be around your FIL all the time and not being able to tell him. Id sooo spill the beans! I am not good at keeping secrets, which is why everyone close to me knew about IVF, lol. There's still many, many people we need to tell but we just told our closest friends and most of our family members. Like you, I want to wait until we HEAR the HB (we saw the flickers). Probably between 8-10wks we'll make a FB announcement or something like that. I literally wanted to scream "im pregnant!!!" to the whole world when I first found out, lol. Im sure u had that same feeling flowing through your body as well ;).


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone we love you too!! I hope we get some good news out of you today!

aidensmommy - yes, I still have that feeling flowing through my body!! It's killing me! I'm going to a bday party for my friend's daughter this weekend too - my only friend who knows we were doing IVF and the exact dates of everything. Like, sent me a text on the day we were getting our results and said she was thinking of me, but then said that I didn't have to respond to her either way b/c she knows (and has lived through) both results and even if it's positive, there are weeks to go before people feel comfortable announcing. So no pressure from her but I feel like she'll be watching me a little closer! So I may just spill it - I'd feel comfortable telling her if we lost it anyway. But then again, that would be 3 people I've told and DH hasn't told or been part of any of them! AH decisions.

So I have my 3rd blood test on Monday. If all still looks good there, then they'll schedule me for my first u/s the following week. I can't wait! But yeah, then I guess we'd have to wait another 4 weeks for the next scan. I guess we could start telling people the beginning of August. Seems so long and I don't want to wish the summer away! But I'd like to tell our folks after this first scan. :) A girl can only last so long!

How are you feeling? Anything new this week? I hit 5wks yesterday and still nothing new. I get the worst cramps at night - they've woken me up 2 nights in a row. They feel like AF is coming which is scary. I go to the bathroom half expecting to see blood. But during the day, I'm totally fine except for these sore boobs! I'm still not overwhelmingly exhausted yet either, which I thought kicked in earlier than most other symptoms. Oh well. :)

What books have you gotten or which do you recommend?


----------



## optimistic13

Hey you all hope your all doing good :))
Pregnancies treating you well
Just a quick question on your egg collections if I may,
I had mine yesterday ... Ouch!
15 follicles ....only 6 eggs.
Just wondering how painful you girls found it, I was in real discomfort yesterday after the procedure then 1.5hr journey home.
The surgeon said one if my ovaries is high up in my uterus, in which I knew due to scans proving difficult.
He said he was able to retrieve after pushing it down , I wondered if this has contributed to the awful pain.
It's subsided a little today but still Oucheee.
Sat waiting for the phone call tomorrow on progress of how the eggs are / fertilisation is going on etc..
Nerve wracking.


----------



## aidensmommy1

optimistic13 said:


> Hey you all hope your all doing good :))
> Pregnancies treating you well
> Just a quick question on your egg collections if I may,
> I had mine yesterday ... Ouch!
> 15 follicles ....only 6 eggs.
> Just wondering how painful you girls found it, I was in real discomfort yesterday after the procedure then 1.5hr journey home.
> The surgeon said one if my ovaries is high up in my uterus, in which I knew due to scans proving difficult.
> He said he was able to retrieve after pushing it down , I wondered if this has contributed to the awful pain.
> It's subsided a little today but still Oucheee.
> Sat waiting for the phone call tomorrow on progress of how the eggs are / fertilisation is going on etc..
> Nerve wracking.

For me, I wasn't In much pain at all but I know I didn't have that many follies. The day after the bloating did start to get to me a tad bit for a short period tho. Drink LOTS of water and Gatorade! Did ur doc mention anything about OHSS to you? I guess what happens is the more follies, the more our bodies fill back up with fluids to replace what was taken at retrieval, if that makes sense. 
The procedure itself tho can cause pain. Its different for every woman, thats for sure. Again, drink lots of fluids and I bet you will heal quickly :).


----------



## optimistic13

Thank u :)))
Hoping it will pass quickly .
Just trying to rest sleep.
Guess your body has to recover .
Hope your pregnancy going well ;)))


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you! Hope to see your BFP within the next couple of weeks! :dance: FX!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Same as aidens here - I only had 7 follicles and they didn't have to maneuver anything to get to them. They said it was seamless with no bleeding. But yes - rest and drink a lot of liquids! And some prune juice!! ;) constipation is real and uncomfortable!!


----------



## optimistic13

Thank u both :))))
Had the call from the clinic , been in this afternoon for transfer 2 days, had 2 transferred as over 35 yr old.
But improves chances :)))
Had 6ab 4bc :))))
Fingers crossed for 2 wk today test :))
Dreaded two week wait


----------



## Wish2BMom

You're PUPO!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! Those are some great embies! I had 2 transferred too. Did you get to watch on a monitor? I got a pic of mine :)


----------



## Swtshae

CONGRATULATIONS to those whose gotten their BFP. Good luck to everyone trying!! Glad to see that there has been some BFPs through IVF. Though I'm in the beginning stages, it's nice to be able to read you guys experiences. 

I'm only on month 1 of birth control pills. However, I've been doing a lot of thinking... now I'm not sure if IVF is the route I want to go. I'm fearful that if we try and don't get pregnant that I won't be able to emotionally handle it. So now I'm just trying to get as much information on the IVF and its process. I was thinking that I would just get off of the birth control pills after 3 months and just try conceive naturally.

I JUST DON'T KNOW :wacko:


----------



## optimistic13

Swtshae said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to those whose gotten their BFP. Good luck to everyone trying!! Glad to see that there has been some BFPs through IVF. Though I'm in the beginning stages, it's nice to be able to read you guys experiences.
> 
> I'm only on month 1 of birth control pills. However, I've been doing a lot of thinking... now I'm not sure if IVF is the route I want to go. I'm fearful that if we try and don't get pregnant that I won't be able to emotionally handle it. So now I'm just trying to get as much information on the IVF and its process. I was thinking that I would just get off of the birth control pills after 3 months and just try conceive naturally.
> 
> I JUST DON'T KNOW :wacko:


Hi it's a real tough journey ....puts us all to the test.
Without Ivf /icsi /iui fertility and babies aren't possible.
Infertility is really tough , from personal experience been trying for 5.5yrs, with both of our infertility issues we need isci without medical intervention our dreams of having our own children won't be possible.
It's all very personal of what you are able to with , what suits one doesn't suit another .
Go see your doctor for advice.
We had to try to conceive naturally for up to 2 years without any help.
Good luck with your journey :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto to what optimistic said - we tried for about 1.5 yrs and nada. Turned out I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve, so things are already starting to shut down and I had just turned 39! Who knew?! I didn't even get my period until I was 14 and I've always had somewhat of a Peter Pan syndrome, so I've always felt very young. We actually skipped IUI and went straight to IVF b/c my RE didn't want to mess around with trying something for a few months and essentially wasting time if it didn't work. 
If you've got the time, though, and your gut it telling you to try naturally for a bit longer, then that's what you do. Last September (before I knew I had DOR), I was filling out the RE paperwork and decided to put it down and save it for Jan. 
Good luck to you and your decision!


----------



## optimistic13

Wish2BMom said:


> You're PUPO!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! Those are some great embies! I had 2 transferred too. Did you get to watch on a monitor? I got a pic of mine :)

Thanku :)))
No I didn't get to see wasn't on a monitor thought it would have been, the nurse was very good at explaining as also I was a little trickier as a smaller cervix so speculum situation but success eventually.
I would have loved to have seen and got a photo :)
Guess different clinic / hospital different ways xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

aidens - when are you going to change your 'title' on here? I'm nervous to!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I never even thought about it! Lol. I forgot that it shows a title, as it doesn't show from my phone. Now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to change it as soon as I hear the HB on Wed :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

optimistic13 said:


> Thank u both :))))
> Had the call from the clinic , been in this afternoon for transfer 2 days, had 2 transferred as over 35 yr old.
> But improves chances :)))
> Had 6ab 4bc :))))
> Fingers crossed for 2 wk today test :))
> Dreaded two week wait

Congrats on being PUPO! :wohoo: And it sounds like you had great day 2 embies transferred! :dance: I will be anxiously waiting for your test date! Are u going to test ur trigger out with cheap tests so you can test early? Thats what I did...I'm so impatient! Lol. The trigger (if it was 10,000) will leave your system by 8dp2dt but sometimes a VERY faint line will show for a day or so after. But if u do test earlier than ur bloods and u get a decent line 12 days past the trigger, you can feel pretty certain that it is indeed a positive. I am crossing everything for you!!! FX FX FX! Lots of dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

looking forward to hearing all about your appt on Wed, aidensmommy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, wish! I'm hoping to get the sound of the HB recorded onto my phone so I can listen to it anytime! Lol. I'm def excited, just praying I'm not sick for the appt. I can't even stand to ride in the car lately! But I'll bring a bucket and lay in the backseat if needed. Anything to make it to that appt! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha oh boy, that's bad! I hope I don't get that bad. I have easy car/motion sickness already, never mind throwing that into the mix!

had my 3rd blood test today - level came in at 9405 which she said was great! so I'm scheduled for my first u/s next Monday morning. I cannot wait!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

:wohoo: That is GREAT news! Def sounds like you have a sticky bean on board! :) And I cannot wait for ur first u/s! U should post a pic! How far along will u be next Monday? 

And I so hope u dont get sick like this either! Its not fun! It started for me the very day after my first u/s, so at 5w3d I started getting sick and it hasn't really subsided at all yet. Today isn't AS bad...Knock on wood! Ive found that keeping saltines by my bed and munching on them to always keep something in my stomach has been helping a little. Just a little tip incase u do get sick! Just have small snacks or small meals frequently throughout the day and hopefully ull be able to avoid this craziness! I was very lucky with my first...It was a 120% perfect pregnancy, all the way around, so I guess I can't expect to avoid the sickness everytime! Lol. FX u have the same luck I did with my first ;).


----------



## Swtshae

We've been trying to conceive for almost 4 and a half years. It's been very tough, but trying to stay positive. The I'm in the beginning stages and have been put on birth control pills for the next 3 months I'm still unsure if IVF is something I want to go through. I just don't know if I can handle spending the money on IVF and not get pregnant. 

I was thinking maybe just stay on the pill for the next 3 months and then get off of them and see what happens naturally. I can try IVF next summer once I know more information and I'm out of school (I'm a teacher). 

Does any of you know someone who took birth control for their endo and got pregnant after getting off?

Thank you!


----------



## optimistic13

Hi aidensmommy ... Thank u so much.
I've never heard about doing the trigger testing.
Do you mean after the trigger injection before egg retrieval?
I am very impatient but also really scared to test in case of it failing :( x x 
Thank u for all your kind words. X x


----------



## aidensmommy1

Swtshae said:


> We've been trying to conceive for almost 4 and a half years. It's been very tough, but trying to stay positive. The I'm in the beginning stages and have been put on birth control pills for the next 3 months I'm still unsure if IVF is something I want to go through. I just don't know if I can handle spending the money on IVF and not get pregnant.
> 
> I was thinking maybe just stay on the pill for the next 3 months and then get off of them and see what happens naturally. I can try IVF next summer once I know more information and I'm out of school (I'm a teacher).
> 
> Does any of you know someone who took birth control for their endo and got pregnant after getting off?
> 
> Thank you!

I didn't take it for endo but with my son, I had cysts and so I took bcp and the cyst did go away and the very month after I stopped them, I got my bfp. I know a few ladies with endo who had the same type of luck. I so hope this works for you! FX! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

optimistic13 said:


> Hi aidensmommy ... Thank u so much.
> I've never heard about doing the trigger testing.
> Do you mean after the trigger injection before egg retrieval?
> I am very impatient but also really scared to test in case of it failing :( x x
> Thank u for all your kind words. X x

Yeah the trigger u got before retrieval. It'll stay in ur system for usually 10 days but some say it can be 12 days. It acts just like regular hcg to a pregnancy test so in the early days, if you want to test it out u can, as the trigger will make the test fade a little every day and then if u notice it getting darker again, thats a great thing. If ud rather wait, thats A-Okay! For me, I wanted to know before the doctors just incase of bad news. I feel like for me personally, it prob would have been harder hearing bad news over the phone from the doc but we all have dif opinions on testing after such a big procedure. Plus im impatient and wanted to know ASAP. Lol. Either way, I have high hopes for you and can't wait for your test day! :)


----------



## optimistic13

With the clinic I'm with we have to test ourselves then contact the clinic.
So I'm on cyclogest pessaries for 15 days then test on 16thday which is 21st.
Oh yeh totally get you I'm so impatient but feels so scared to know either way.
Dreading it X x

Also thank u for your nice words... Have to keep the faith, lots of hope :)))


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes, def keep your hope alive! I stayed extremely positive through my whole IVF cycle and I like to think it helped some. You had an amazing 6 cell and I have a lot of faith in him/her! 6 cell is amazing for a day 2 transfer! And it was highly graded from the sounds of it. You do have great odds in my opinion! I can't wait to hear the end results! Stick little baby(s), stick! :)
And I completely understand the fear. I tested my trigger out because I knew id cave at 10dpo and wanted to be sure it was the real deal, and then 5dp3dt (8dpo), the line started to appear again and from there, I tested like a maniac! :haha: But I still got that rush everytime I tested and like thought my bfp was going to fade away...lol. Its literally unbelievable at first! Anyway, 16 days is a long time to wait! Its completely up to you but if you feel comfortable testing a few days earlier, you can with accuracy. The docs tell us to wait because they worry we'll get a faint positive from the trigger still but usually they only have women wait until 12-14dpo because the trigger would most likely be gone by 12dpo but def by 14dpo so you'd know a bfp at that time is real. Figured id let u know incase u want to test a couple days earlier :). Lol. If u can't tell, I'm extremely anxious to see your BFP! I'm not trying to push u into testing early, just letting you know the testing basics after the trigger shot, although of course id love to see ur results before the 21st! Haha! You testing early would feed my POAS addiction :haha: But seriously, all jokes aside, I'm super excited for you! (if u can't tell!) GOOD LUCK! And keep your faith alive! ;) :dust:


----------



## optimistic13

Aww thank u your excitement is sweet :))))
Yeh I feel positive with the 6 :))
I can be a negative person so just the worst part of me getting the better.
My 100% positive. :))
I just like things to be kept real hehhe
Yeh thank you for letting me know bout that 10th day will be fri/sat.
Seems scary to test this week...
Sorry its 15 pessaries and they recommend rest on the 16th day but it's 14 day from transfer :)))
Just want my bfp :))))
Part of me trying not to get my hopes about +1 but you never know ... :))))))
Thanks Hun ...
Hope your doing ok :))) when is your due date ?x x


----------



## 222excited

Can I join this thread please?

First of all..Very happy to see all the BFPs on IVF's and good ER/ ET results...Gives a newbie like me a lot of hope
I am on my first round of IVF ( currently in 2WW : 6dt3dt to be precise) I was put on antagonist protocol with 300/450 mg menopur and ganirelix from day 7. My ER was on 31st May followed by ET on 3rd June ( 3 day transfer). They could retrieve 10 eggs amongst which 6 were matured and 4 fertilized. My RE told me on the day of my transfer that she transferred 2 embroys ( 11 cell and 7 cell ) which are not of topmost quality but still are good enought for conception.

Now at this point, all I need is some hopes from you all to believe that this can be my cycle. I have read so many success stories and seen the wonderful support on these threads. 

Good luck to everyone who is in TWW and also to the ones with BFPs and waiting for scans/ to hear heartbeats . Cant wait to get there !


----------



## aidensmommy1

optimistic13 said:


> Aww thank u your excitement is sweet :))))
> Yeh I feel positive with the 6 :))
> I can be a negative person so just the worst part of me getting the better.
> My 100% positive. :))
> I just like things to be kept real hehhe
> Yeh thank you for letting me know bout that 10th day will be fri/sat.
> Seems scary to test this week...
> Sorry its 15 pessaries and they recommend rest on the 16th day but it's 14 day from transfer :)))
> Just want my bfp :))))
> Part of me trying not to get my hopes about +1 but you never know ... :))))))
> Thanks Hun ...
> Hope your doing ok :))) when is your due date ?x x

My due date is January 27th, the same EDD I had with my son 7 years ago! So crazy! I guess may is my time of the year...Once every 8yrs that is, lol. 
Wait, so your only on progesterone for 15 days? Are they giving you more when you get your BFP? My doctors have me on them for 8-10wks and that seems to be the "norm" after IVF, as they help the baby grow until the placenta takes over since progesterone isn't produced the way it should be because we didn't truly ovulate, you know? I'm sure your doc has a plan for you though :). I'm just curious if you already know if you'll be getting more after. Enjoy being PUPO and dont worry about testing yet ;). You'll have plenty of time for that so if your scared, no rush! I was def scared of the end result when it came down to it so I totally get the feeling! I'll be rooting for you! FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

222excited, this can DEF be your cycle! I'm a first time success after 1 day 3 embryo transferred. I def think u have just as good of odds with the 2 you had transferred :). I actually know someone who was a week ahead of me in their IVF journey and they had the same, 7 cell & 11 cell. Well, both of them stuck & are still growing strong today at 8wks! It CAN happen, for sure!! I wish you nothing but the best and I hope you have a sticky bean in there! (or two!) When do u plan to test? Or when is your test date? I started getting bfps at 5dp3dt (after I tested the trigger out) but my first 100% for sure BFP was at 7dp3dt.. You COULD test in the next 3 days and feel confident with the result, even if u hadn't tested out the trigger first. Either way, there's not much longer before you should know!! Def keep us updated on your journey. I'll be praying this cycle works out amazingly for you! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## 222excited

aidensmommy1 said:


> 222excited, this can DEF be your cycle! I'm a first time success after 1 day 3 embryo transferred. I def think u have just as good of odds with the 2 you had transferred :). I actually know someone who was a week ahead of me in their IVF journey and they had the same, 7 cell & 11 cell. Well, both of them stuck & are still growing strong today at 8wks! It CAN happen, for sure!! I wish you nothing but the best and I hope you have a sticky bean in there! (or two!) When do u plan to test? Or when is your test date? I started getting bfps at 5dp3dt (after I tested the trigger out) but my first 100% for sure BFP was at 7dp3dt.. You COULD test in the next 3 days and feel confident with the result, even if u hadn't tested out the trigger first. Either way, there's not much longer before you should know!! Def keep us updated on your journey. I'll be praying this cycle works out amazingly for you! Good luck! :dust:

Awwew...that is so sweet aidensmummy. I am more hopeful now. I love your positivity .
My OTD is 16th June and i dont plan to test early just for the fear of seeing BFN....I had juat tested the trigger at 1dp3dt and guess what it was negative. Was really surprised that it was out so early. I have never seen a bfp even on trigger. So i am just scared. Hope I get my rainbow baby and first ever bfp this cycle. When is your next scan? With such strong betas and so much positivity in you, I can only see the best results for you !


----------



## Wish2BMom

The excitement is contagious! I'm so excited for everyone!

222 I am a first time success story too. I'll post more later.


----------



## aidensmommy1

222excited, my next u/s is tomorrow to hear the HB! :)
And thats awesome ur triggers already out! Many women test theirs out 6-8 days after the trigger. Looks like ur one of them! At least now when its your OTD, you'll know for sure that its not the trigger. Yay! ;) How are u feeling? Have you had any cramping or anything that pops out to you? I know u can't actually symptom spot, as the trigger/progesterone will def cause plenty of pregnancy symptoms on their own but I know I had a couple very dif things that stuck out to me. Dont feel out if u haven't tho! Sooo many women feel nothing what so ever after IVF and have extra sticky beans. :) FX for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck at the U/s tomorrow, aidens!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## 222excited

Thanks Wish2BMom...and congrats on your bfp..wish you a happy and healty pregnancy. 
Aidens, how exciting that you will hear hb tomorrow. Will wait for your updates


----------



## optimistic13

Good luck with appointment today :)))))

Good luck with your cycle 222 :)))


----------



## optimistic13

Hi only been prescibed 15 days of cyclogest pessaries. (Progesterone)
Reading around on the UK forum I'm on this seems standard practice .
Guess all clinics hospitals have different protocols.
I feel in good safe hands the clinic has amazing results, so guess they know what they are doing, we are all different individuals on different treatments for such reasons. ;)))
Hubby doesn't want to test early because of false readings.
I feel torn to know but so scared to know :/
Just feels to early to test this weekend.
Also reading so many mixed messages on this forum and fertility friends UK. :/
Take care :))


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hmm, ive never heard of stopping so early! I'm going to ask my doctor if I can stop mine! lol. They make me feel sicker and I didn't have any progesterone issues before IVF or anything like that so if in the UK, the docs only have ladies taking them for 15 days, I dont see why it would work there and not here in the US, u know? No matter where we live, that's one part of the IVF protocol that ive always known to be the same at every clinic (in the US anyway) so I'm def interested in asking my RE about it today. As u said, ur in good hands and from what u told me, it seems normal there. I just personally have never heard of stopping it so soon. Maybe the docs here are too scared to let us stop :haha: I'll get my answer today! I'll let u know what my REs "opinion" is after I mention it ;). You have me a little excited that MAYBE I can safely stop the progesterone.. But my nurse was very adamant about me doing them every a.m & p.m after my positive beta & everytime I talk to her she says "its very important to remember the progesterone at this stage." soo I have a feeling they'll make me stay on :-\. Awe well.. I guess ill be able to stop soon enough! (I bet they're just chickens here and dont want to risk taking us off! Lol!) 

And I'm sorry you feel scared about your end result. Thats 100% natural though. Although I was extremely positive during my whole cycle, I did get the same feelings ur describing at one point in my TWW. I remember saying to dh... "I'm so scared this didn't work. I'm so anxious to find out if it did work but I'm also terrified of bad news as well." What your feeling is natural after such a big treatment. I'm the type of person who has to know as soon as possible though. I actually admired women like you who were able to hold out on testing.. I just couldn't do it...My POAS addiction got the best of me..lol. Your doing the smarter thing by waiting. ;)

Anyway, ill update as soon as I'm back from my appt. 4 hrs to go! :happydance:


----------



## 222excited

Thanks optimistic13. Good luck to you too.I guess you are only a week behind me in terms of OTD ( Mine is 16th June and I am going to wait till then ). The anxiety is killing me. But am very nervous with the probability of seeing BFN.

Aidens, I am also on progesterone oil shots daily and boy does it hurt ! I have also been told to continue if and after I get BFP . I have almost got lumps because of those shots and it pains. But anything for a sticky bean .


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had my u/s and although we didn't get to HEAR the HB, we saw it beating beautifully! It was a perfect 134bpm. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are. She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing still! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB! :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is VERY important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her progesterone re-ordered when she was supposed to and she miscarried :( ... That was enough said to make me more than happy to stay on them! 
Overall, it was a great appt and I'm so happy to have nausea meds now!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

222excited, I'm on the progesterone suppository's. Maybe after pregnancy is confirmed, you could ask about those instead of the PIO..? Its def much less painful! I had to have the PIO shots on retrieval and transfer day but none at home, thankfully! lol


----------



## 222excited

aidensmommy1 said:


> 222excited, I'm on the progesterone suppository's. Maybe after pregnancy is confirmed, you could ask about those instead of the PIO..? Its def much less painful! I had to have the PIO shots on retrieval and transfer day but none at home, thankfully! lol

Woww...so awesome that you could see the baby on ultrasound and also the perfect heartbeat . You hav crossed one important step in the pregnancy :thumbup:

I will ask my RE about suppositories. But what are those exactly (too lazy to google as i am on my phone)?


----------



## Wish2BMom

So excited you got to see the little heartbeat today!!! Did it make it more real? Awwww, swoon!! Can't wait!
I'm in progesterone gel inserts as well, until 10 weeks. Though I think I did have a problem with that before IVF, as my LP was only 10-11 days long on avg and I'd typically spot a bit before AF arrived. So I'm fine being on it!!
Can't wait for everyone to get their results!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you! :) And my RE said today that whether someone had great progesterone or low, its still recommended to go to 10 weeks because "we didn't actually ovulate. Our eggs were retrieved which makes progesterone production different than in natural conception.." those were his words about it, which I already knew but I just wanted to double check today because I was hoping id get lucky w stopping early, lol, but since he gave me the nausea meds, everything should be better anyway!...I hope! lol. 
I need to call my regular OBs office tomorrow to set up our first appt with them. I'm actually going to miss my RE tho! He has helped us so much and he's just soo much more educated than my regular OBs, u know? I just feel more comfortable with him but I do love my OB that I had while pregnant with my son, as well, so It wont be a bad transition :). 

I cant wait for your scan, Wish!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

2excited, they're just molded bullet type things that you use vaginally. Its def worth a shot at asking ur RE if this is something that would be good for you :) Alot less painless and in my opinion easier, although they can be messier but I just use a panty liner during the day and that takes care of any mess.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am on board with that rationale! It's not a huge deal, except the gross stuff I have to manually remove myself. Do you have that with the suppositories? I have a gel insert - like with a plunger and stuff. It's very easy.
I've never had an OB, so I hope I like him or her!! My guess is if all goes well on Monday, I'll be released to mine as well. 
Have you allowed yourself to do anything new yet? I'm thinking of ordering 'The Girlfriend's Guide to Pregnancy' - I've heard it's funny and realistic.


----------



## aidensmommy1

You dont have to remove anything after doing the suppositories. They're almost like a wax bullet, lol. They'll just leak out through the day. Mostly all within the first couple of hrs. Kinda gross but def worth it!

As for new things... I would LOVE to get something baby related! Ive just been too sick still :-\. I haven't even gone to pick up my meds yet because I dont want to go to the pharm. Ugh. I'm going to go tonight so I can hopefullyyy get out tomorrow. 
Oh wait, I have dont something new.. I announced on FB! :) Everyone who isn't aware of the IVF were so excited! Most of the people who knew about IVF were already aware of our pregnancy from the very start but those were just a few close friends a family members. I couldn't hold back anymore after seeing a strong healthy heartbeat! :haha:

I really want a pregnancy book. I want to find something that has some humor to it. And we def need to get a name book--with the meanings of each name. We haven't even started looking at names because we didn't want to jinks ourselves. Lol. This is all finally feeling so real tho!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yay for the announcement!! we're still going to keep quiet for some time. I don't know when my 2nd u/s will be, but we'll probably wait until after 10 weeks, I think. Mayyyyybe tell our parents and siblings after this first u/s, but we'll see how it goes. DH is SO cautiously aware about how many things can happen between then and now and I'm pretty sure if we lost it, he wouldn't want people to know it happened and pity us or something. 
We just found out my sister and her husband are separating, though, so I'd love to give my parents some GOOD news. They are really close to my BIL. 

yeah....I'm definitely going to order that book!! I want to get it on a Nook, though, so it's undercover!! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pity, if something were to happen, is one thing I don't want either. I feel really good about this pregnancy (knock on wood!!) so hopefully that won't be happening! M/c is like unheard of in my family and making it past 7wks is a big step for us so I feel good about it. I'm trying to think as positive as possible. Ive always been someone to avoid any m/c threads or info online. Just adds unnecessary worry, u know? Your LO will be just fine! But I completely understand why you want to wait. Everyone does it in their own time ;)

And I'm sorry to hear about your sister and BIL :-\. Thats never fun news, at all.
Your parents will be so happy when they find out about your pregnancy! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Optimistic, how are things going your way? Good I hope! Test time is coming very soon, right?! FX!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!
yeah, I actually feel really good about this LO too. I have no idea why and I've never been pregnant before so I wouldn't know any other way. I think b/c I keep getting reminded there are things going on down there, even though it might be the slightest thing. Like when I go for a biiiiiig stretch and I feel the little tug in my belly. The fact that I KNOW I'm eating more calories and still haven't gained a pound. Stuff like that, I love it! :)

FX'ed for everyone! I'm heading up to Maine this weekend so the next time I can check in will be Monday after my u/s! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol that's how I feel! And omg, where are u from?! Maine is an hr away from me! I'm in New Hampshire. That'd be crazy if we are both NH girls! lol. Maine is where we like to go on our little 3-5 day long family vacations. :) I LOVE it there! What are u doing there?

Oh and I get those same tugs when I stretch out and can def feel my uterus growing and due to mining sickness, I've LOST weight! The RE said this is common in early pregnancy tho and that my belly will def grow soon!  All of the feelings I keep getting def are reassuring, I just wish the a.m sickness would at least be actual MORNING sickness and not all day sickness, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

um, yeah, i'm in NH! Bedford - where are you?

DH's family is all up there, so we're heading to Hudson, ME (north of Bangor) for a family get together. Should be fun!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my goodness! What a small world! I'm from concord NH, now living in Pembroke. I went to Bedford for some of my bloods during IVF and that's where my regular doc is :). But we used the Dartmouth Hitchcock clinic in manchester/Lebanon for IVF. Which clinic did u use?! This is so crazy! lol. NH is just such a small state.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies, tomorrow is my egg collection. I am praying that this works. It's my first attempt at ICSI and I'm hoping and praying for a miracle.
I triggered with ovitrelle and I'm starting to have cramps on both ovaries. I hope it's a good sign, that my follicles are growing well. 

Wishing everyone else all the best.


----------



## 222excited

N8ie, welcome to this happy thread and dont worry too much on the egg collection. Its not as dreadful as its thought to be. Infact mine was very smooth. I had 10 eggs to retrieve and i was out of anaesthesia in 15 mins. Hope yours goes fine too. Wish you good luck


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck with the ER tomorrow, N8ie!! I hope you get lots of eggs!

Aidens- cray-zeeee!! I grew up in Nashua and Merrimack and DH and I landed in Bedgord almost 4 yrs ago. I go to IVF NE right here in Bedford! My docs had referred me to that Dartmouth-Hitchcock in manch, though. :) is that where your OB is? Small world :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish, I am using Dartmouth in Manchester ATM but will be transferring to the concord office any time now, just because thats a little closer, plus I loved concord hospitals maternity ward when I had my son. They're amazing when it comes to that! And my concord OB is right across from concord hospital so it works good. 
Maybe one day our children can meet! My dh thinks its insane that I actually found someone from NH on here, as do I! lol. So did u get referred to Dartmouth in manch for your OB when its time to transfer? I'd highly recommend them. They're awesome! I love the staff at all of the Dartmouth clinics. 
I almost used ur clinic for IVF as well, but my OB in concord decided to refer me to one of their specialists, which were in manch/Lebanon offices so I went with that. Looks like both clinics did well for us! ;) 

N8ie, good luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything will go great for you! My ER went quite smooth. I only had 5 eggs retrieved but all 5 were mature, fertilized, 1 transferred back to me, and the remaining 4 made it to freeze so if you don't get a ton, do not lose hope! It truly is quality over quantity! I'm definitely proof of that! Can't wait to hear your results and how the retrieval goes for you! FX & Lots of sticky dust ur way! Also, I too felt lots of twinges after the trigger & I think that's a good sign that ur eggs are going through the final process for maturation today :). (the trigger helps the eggs finish maturing properly, which is why it makes women ovulate as well...sry if u already knew that!) So exciting!! Good luck again!!
:dust:


----------



## N8ie

Thank you so much for the encouraging words AidensMommy I'm on my way now. And the explanations helped, I wasn't aware.


----------



## N8ie

Had my ER done today, the doctor struggled to find my stubborn, thin veins and in no time I was unconscious. I woke up to my DH sitting next to my bed. They got 19 eggs, I'm not sure how many from each side but I'm assuming the right ovary had the majority as I'm in pain especially in the right hand side. I hope a lot are mature and fertilize. They told me to call on Wednesday to enquire about the eggs and ET. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

DH has been so helpful, he got me food and a hot water bottle.

TMI, when I went to pee it felt like all of my intestines we're going to come out, I was in such pain. Im in bed trying to get some rest


----------



## Wish2BMom

great job, N8! drink lots of gatorade!

just an update from me - not a great morning. The u/s was showing 5 days behind and though we did see a heartbeat, I'm concerned b/c I'm pretty sure it was on the outside of the sac. I don't know if that's possible, but 5 days behind could mean that it's not developing correctly, so I guess this could be part of that. The RE said she was concerned and prepped me for a m/c. I have to go back for another u/s next week. 
I'm probably going to lay low for awhile but just letting you all know that i'm cheering you on!

good luck and take care of yourselves!


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie said:


> Had my ER done today, the doctor struggled to find my stubborn, thin veins and in no time I was unconscious. I woke up to my DH sitting next to my bed. They got 19 eggs, I'm not sure how many from each side but I'm assuming the right ovary had the majority as I'm in pain especially in the right hand side. I hope a lot are mature and fertilize. They told me to call on Wednesday to enquire about the eggs and ET. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> DH has been so helpful, he got me food and a hot water bottle.
> 
> TMI, when I went to pee it felt like all of my intestines we're going to come out, I was in such pain. Im in bed trying to get some rest

I'm sorry your in pain! DEF take it veryy easy and drink lots of water and Gatorade! With that many eggs retrieved, ur at risk for OHSS, and drinking tons of fluids can help prevent that from occurring. And if u feel very bloated, drink even more! I too have awful/tiny veins and they struggled like crazy! That's the only part that didn't go so smooth for me. Thankfully they got us both to sleep tho! And it sounds like u had a great retrieval! FX alot of those eggs are mature and fertilized! As long as u have a good fertilization rate, it sounds like u'll probably be going in for a day 5 transfer, which is great! Crossing my fingers for you! Just remember to relax and drink, drink, drink!! If OHSS gets too bad, they have to postpone the transfer for the woman's safety & fluids can help remarkably. I'm not a big water drinker, usually, but keeping the risk of OHSS in mind def helped me to drink the water so I thought id share that with u! I'm not trying to scare u, I promise! I bet u'll be just fine! You def had a great response to the meds! :) Keep me posted! I'm excited to see how many fertilize!! FX FX FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish, your in my prayers! I'm praying so hard that the u/s was just a little off on the true measurements and that everything will be great next week! I hope for nothing but the best for you! I'm sorry your going through this right now :(. Many hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## 222excited

Wish, Please dont lose hopes. You are in my prayers. I have heard that sometimes the measurements are off by few days and manage to catch up . Hope yours is that case.

N8ie, Great response. Try to relax as much as possible . Hope you get good count of fertilized embroys.

Aidens, How are you ? Do you have to go for any further u/s ? Do you have any MS ? Sorry if you have already mentioned this


----------



## N8ie

Wish, I will keep you in my prayers. I'm so sorry to hear how the u/s went but let's still keep the faith. &#128591;&#127998;

AidensMommy thank you so much for the advice I'm drinking water as we 'speak' I will keep the group updated. Thanks for all the positive energy. 
222excited thanks for the encouraging words too.


----------



## MrsL4

wish - i am so sorry to hear this. i can't imagine the range of emotions you are feeling.....i hope and pray things look better next week

ugh just makes my heart break hearing that possibility after ivf


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry, Mrs - I didn't mean to bring you down. I know there is always a chance of miscarriage just simply due to the development of the cells. BUT, I've been reading that there's a fairly good chance that I just have a slow developer right now and it could catch right up in a week. So we'll see! trying to be positive.


----------



## MrsL4

Don't be sorry!! I am just thinking ab you and hoping for the best for you! I also have heard an slow developers and repeat scans showing improvement so I pray that is your case!


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies 

I'm nervous about tomorrow, I have to call the clinic and find out when my ET is and how many eggs made it (fertilized, divided)

I still have cramps and constipation from the ER (the prune juice is helping though) and I look 6 months pregnant from being bloated.&#128513; I will update about what I hear from the clinic tomorrow. I'm praying and hoping for good news, if you can spare a prayer for me please do so. Thank you


----------



## MrsL4

will do n8! lots of prays for a good report

i felt so bloated for at least 36-48 hours, and was constipated for 5 days! yuk -- keep being proactive, way better that way!


----------



## N8ie

Thank you MrsL4


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie, any news yet?! FX! And def many prayers headed your way!

222excited, I have had nothing but MS since 5w3d! Its actually been calming down a little over the past few days but not fully gone. It'll be worth it in the end tho! And I have my first appt with my regular OBs office on the 22nd with the nurse and then I see my actual OB on July 13th and will most likely have my 12 week scan at that appt. Cant wait!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

222excited, when is ur test time again? Its coming up, right?!

EDIT- Just went back a few pages and saw ur OTD is today! FX FX FX! I can't wait to hear your results! Ur so strong for holding out on testing! :) good luck and sticky vibes heading ur way!!


----------



## N8ie

MrsL4- the constipation isn't that bad today but I still feel 'heavy' and look pregnant. Thank you for the prayers

AidensMommy -yes 6 fertilized and the doctor says they are looking good, so I'm booked for the 5 day transfer (Saturday morning) for the ET and we will discuss the rest then. I'm excited and anxious. Thank you for the prayers 

222excited- any update?


----------



## ttcbaby117

N8 - that is wonderful news! Congrats and rest up, hopefully you will feel better soon!


----------



## N8ie

Ttcbaby - thanks. I'm feeling much better these days.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wonderful news!


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie, yay! 6 eggs is great! I only had 5 at retrieval but all 5 pushed through fertilization and beyond. 1 is growing in me now and the other 4 are waiting for me for the future. I bet you'll have something to freeze as well, if thats what your hoping to do :). I'm so happy ur doing a day 5 as well. Lots of sticky dust your way! I bet your so anxious for Saturday to come! I couldn't wait to get my LO back in me! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

222excited, did everything go as hoped?! I'm praying it did! Hope to hear from you soon! <3


----------



## N8ie

AidensMommy thank you. I'm very anxious about Saturday, thanks for the well wishes and I hope and pray all goes well.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies :hi:

It's been a while since I've been on but I'm still reading and cheering you all on!

Wish - I just saw your update so I am sending huge hugs and praying that it's just a little slow but all will be good by next week :hugs: I'm thinking of you x

222ex - I hope all went well today. Thinking of you too :hugs:

N8 - great news!! You must be so excited!! I hope all goes well on Saturday.

:hi: to everyone else! 

AFM: Nothing to report just waiting for AF to show in about 8 days or so then I can get started with the FET! It seems like so long ago since I had the ER but it was only a month ago yesterday!! For now though I continue to wait and cheer all of you on..... :coffee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

White, I'm so excited that your FET cycle is soo close to starting!! Now we can start cheering you on again! Very exciting! I hope to see a beautiful BFP by the end of your cycle! :) Will you find out your transfer day once AF shows? I'm so excited and I'll be praying you get your sticky bean! I see you had 4 great quality embies frozen...I have very high hopes for you! FX!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks Aidensmommy! :D 

As soon as AF appears I have to go for a scan then start on Estrace. The info I have read re. my clinic says I then go for a scan between CD12-14 to check my lining looks good then if so I start the Progesterone and transfer is 1 week later so I am expecting it to happen around July 20th give or take a few days!!! :D Right now it seems SO far away but with everything going on I know it will go by quickly....


----------



## N8ie

White, thanks and all the best to you too. Soon we will all be cheering you on. I'm excited. Today I will pop by to see my dr to see if all is well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so much going on!!! Good luck this weekend, N8!

White - happy you're back in the swing of things almost! Not long now, this next month will FLY!


----------



## aidensmommy1

White, this next month will truly fly by for you! The 3 months total that I waited for my transfer went by in a flash! Before you know it, you'll be in that room transferring your LO(s) :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie, tomorrows the big day! :wohoo:


----------



## N8ie

Wish- thank you for the wishes, those babies better stick, I pray they did 
AidensMommy- yes tomorrow is the big day. I pray they stick.


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

I went for my ET, two embryos made it to day 5. One grade 1AA blastocyst and I pre- blast, the dr transferred both. Says it's looking good that it's all up to God now.

My bladder was so full, I thought I was going to pee on myself. Now hoping they stick. They even gave me a 'picture' of the babies&#128522;. 

I was worried about going to pee after the procedure that they would 'fall out' 

Now to wait for either AF or the pregnancy test


----------



## aidensmommy1

LOL, I too thought I was going to pee on myself, and the doctors...haha. I even asked the doctor, "Have you ever had a woman pee during this procedure?" and she answered with a quick "yes." :haha:

So glad ur embies are back home and I'm praying they both stick for you!


----------



## N8ie

Aidensmommy- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; thank God I didn't pre on myself, I pray my babies stick. Now the wait begins


----------



## aidensmommy1

Are you going to be testing your trigger out so u can test early or are you waiting for your original test date? Either way, I cant wait for your results! FX its nothing but good news!


----------



## N8ie

AidensMommy- no I won't be testing the trigger out, my dr advices me to test via blood tests on the 30th of June. I'm praying they stick. 

I work in a stressful workplace and I was wondering if it would be better to take at least two days off, I heard implantation happens two to four days after transfer. I do not want to stress and affect the outcome 

I just want positive thoughts


----------



## Wish2BMom

I had so much urine I was in pain! She started the ultrasound and said, "wow, your bladder is full!! Go empty some of it!!" I felt the same way. Hahaha! And they preventively said 'they aren't going to fall out when you next go to the bathroom'. So funny!! FXed for your TWW now!! When is test day?


----------



## N8ie

Wish- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; the nurse pressed on my bladder, I was sure I would urinate on the dr. Test day will be 10d5dt that's the blood test. I don't want to stress myself hope the 10 days go fast


----------



## Wish2BMom

great!! hopefully you have something to look forward to next weekend that can make things go quickly! it helps me, for sure!
Congrats on being PUPO!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie, I personally would take as many days off as u can get. I took it easy through out my entire TWW and I was so thankful that I didn't have to work. I was someone who felt implantation, very strong! Plus I was extremely tired and my RE told me not to fight it if I felt super tired So it was nice being able to rest when I felt like I needed it. I'm also a SAHM so its been easier for me to take advantage of resting while my sons at school. Schools out now though so I won't be able to take advantage as much anymore! :haha:
Anyway, just rest when you can and take it easy! My RE did say "NO STRESS!" so if work is stressful, I'd take some time off (if you can without getting in trouble and causing more stress, that is). Good luck hun and my fingers will be crossed! I'm happy we only have to wait until the 30th for ur results! 8 days left!!! :)
Keep in mind that women work during their TWW after IVF all the time. I do usually read about them taking a week or so off but Ive also seen plenty of women who went back to work right after the retrieval! And they got bfps so don't stress yourself if you cant take off as much time as you'd like to. IVF is successful for many full time working women! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish, how is everything going with you? Good I hope!


----------



## N8ie

AidensMommy thank you so much for such good advice and your kind words. I'm working but taking a laid back approach, I refuse to let myself stress. Yes 8 days to go.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmm - I thought I posted but I guess not... I really don't want to bring the room down b/c of all of the hopes and positivity here - keep that up please!! I'm rooting for everyone!!

not good news - the embryo is still behind. It did develop, but only around 3 days more, so it's further behind than it was. There was a heartbeat but it was really low - 58bpm when it should be up over 100. And the yolk sac was enlarged, measuring around 6mm when it should be 5mm. So 3 signs to tell my RE that this just isn't a viable pregnancy.

I'll probably schedule a D&C so I don't have to wait for my body to naturally pass the pregnancy. That could take up to 3 weeks and a) I'm all set with waiting, and b) I want my body to recoup as quickly as possible so we can try again.

I feel like this sounds callous and I'm sure I'm not yet processing everything with this one just yet. Natural tendency to look ahead. But I also know how common miscarriages are, so it wasn't totally unexpected. Because of this, I don't think I was as emotionally attached as I could have been - was bracing myself, really. So I'm ok for now, just a bit distracted at work.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry to hear that Wish.... Look after yourself and take time to process it all when it does happen. Sending you huge big hugs :hugs:


----------



## N8ie

Wish- I am so sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong and know you are in our thoughts


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you both :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

Thinking ab you wish. Doesn't sound callous and it isn't bad that you are thinking forward. We all have different ways to cope and grieve and adjust to situations... Just do what is best for you


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so sorry wish. And you do not sound callous. I actually am the same exact way when it comes to dealing with things. I always think ahead and make a "plan". You will be in my prayers. My heart goes out to you hun. I'm sorry your going through this :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - I am so sorry that this has happened. It doesn't sound callous. Do what you need to do. Huge Hug!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you all - just an update - we didn't do the D&C today. B/c there was still a heartbeat yesterday, we weren't allowed to (something I did question in the back of my mind when deciding how to take care of things but didn't ask) b/c it would basically be an abortion. They scanned me again to make sure and it was about the same rate as yesterday, so we have to wait. I have another u/s scheduled for next week and if it's not there, we get to go through this all over again. Oh TTC'ing, how you mock me.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sending big big :hugs: Wish...... x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish, I am so sorry this is getting delayed. I makes the healing process so much more difficult. I swear infertility sucks!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lots and Lots of hugs to you, Wish. :hugs: I'm sorry things are being delayed. I know its frustrating when your waiting to try again. I do understand why you waited today though. And there's always that chance that babes will be a fighter and surprise everyone. Regardless, I'm happy you are looking at things as best as you can and not giving up on TTC. You are a very strong woman... I can tell.


----------



## MrsL4

went in for my beta on Monday ....and it was a BFP!!!! still in total shock
i haven't been that nervous for anything in a LONG time, my stomach was in knots -- i felt like i had to be drug over there to get my blood drawn!! 

Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt

It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it

Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday

just been having mild cramping, which of course makes you nervous after IVF! but everyone has assured me that it is fine (cramps + crinone = plays tricks on your mind)


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG MrsL!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

pay no mind to the cramping unless it's severe, it's going to happen with the uterus stretching and that embie digging in nice and snug!! WAHOOOOOOO!


----------



## N8ie

Mrs L congrats again.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MrsL4 said:


> went in for my beta on Monday ....and it was a BFP!!!! still in total shock
> i haven't been that nervous for anything in a LONG time, my stomach was in knots -- i felt like i had to be drug over there to get my blood drawn!!
> 
> Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt
> 
> It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it
> 
> Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday
> 
> just been having mild cramping, which of course makes you nervous after IVF! but everyone has assured me that it is fine (cramps + crinone = plays tricks on your mind)

Congrats!!! :happydance: I think everything will be just fine, as the norm for double time can be anywhere from 32-72hrs every other day (most common about 48hrs obv) and your just BARELY above a 48 hr double time. Thats great! :) Can't wait to see how your next beta comes back after your trip! And enjoy yourself!

Also, as I know you've been told by many others, cramping is 100% normal and actually usually signals good things in early pregnancy. Its basically you feeling your uterus stretching and such and yes, the progesterone def is apart of these cramps. I'm only 9 weeks as of today and my uterus is the size of a cantaloupe! It grew alot over the past 3 weeks. I still get the cramps since its going to keep growing with the baby, and like you, they do scare me but then I remind myself that as long as there's no bleeding or severe pains, its just my LO prepping my body for the rest of the pregnancy ;) I'm so so happy for you!! Congrats again!! :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

N8ie, only 6 days to go!! I'm literally counting down the days! lol. I can't wait to see your BFP ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

N8ie you're next!! FX'ed and :dust:!!!


----------



## MrsL4

thank you guys!

hope you are holding up okay n8! thinking ab u!


----------



## N8ie

Aidensmommy- 5 more days today, I'm counting down. I hope AF doesn't visit me.
Wish- I know. I'm hoping for that BFP
MrsL- I'm trying to be calm and not stress especially since I have 5 colleagues that are expecting. I'm happy for them and hope I will join the wagon too


----------



## aidensmommy1

Only 4 more days, n8ie!


----------



## N8ie

7dp5dt and I'm terrified that tomorrow AF might be paying me a visit. I pray and hope not. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo N8ie, I so wish I could POAS for you right now! I know you'd be able to get your bfp, as your equal to 14dpo today! Ahh! I can't wait for tomorrow! I'll be anxiously awaiting your post after your bloods! FX FX FX! Your very strong for holding out. I def didn't listen to my doc when he advised me to wait and I had a much shorter wait, lol. I was testing my whole TWW, between testing out the trigger and then real testing starting at 8dpo. I got my *for sure* BFP by 10dpo. Omgosh I'm so anxious!

It seems like my clinic does betas early compared to many. I wish ALL clinics did! I'm so impatient! Lol. I had my betas 9dp3dt (12dpo). It feels like so many docs make couple wait forever! Come on bfp!!! AF wont show, this just has to be it! :) Plus, I think the progesterone usually would delay it any how. Please do come on as soon as possible to update me tomorrow!! Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## N8ie

Lol aidensmommy- tomorrow is D- day (beta day in my case) I'm anxious too. Praying for good news too. I will update you


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck tomorrow, N8!!! FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## N8ie

AidensMommy and Wish- I just came from the bathroom and I wiped red blood, it looks like AF. I'm emotionless, I feel so defeated. I haven't told DH yet. I don't understand how life can be so unfair. I really thought it would be a BFP. I have read on other threads about women who bled and continued to have a BFP but I have lost hope.

I still used the progesterone pessaries and will go early tomorrow for the beta but I think I already know the outcome. 

Thanks for rooting for me everyone


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dont lose hope, n8ie! Def continue the progesterone. I too had spotting the day after I got my BFP. I had it from 10-13dpo and when I had my u/s at 5w2d, the tech showed me a little pool of blood in my uterus which she called an "implantation bleed" and she said I may or may not see more spotting from it. She said she almost always sees this in early scans so IB truly is common and the bleeding can happen right away, days later, or even weeks later. Mine happened probably 3-4 days after I know I implanted. I really hope this is the case for you! Are you still seeing blood or was it just that one time? I'm praying for you!!

Did you have any frosties for a frozen cycle IF this is the mean witch? Either way, I have faith it'll happen for you and I def haven't given up hope for u this cycle! I'm praying its just IB showing a little late! FX FX FX!


----------



## N8ie

Aidensmommy - I hardly slept I have been up since 2am. The blood looks brownish now (tmi sorry). I'm too scared to even hope that it's IB.


----------



## N8ie

Did the beta they say the results will be ready tomorrow. I think I have lost hope. The bleeding is more now and with clots. It's definitely AF.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no! :( I'm sorry n8ie. Maybe you'll be surprised still. There are women who have clots with IB after IVF, especially if they transferred more than one embryo, sometimes the other one comes out with a bleed. You never know! I can't believe the docs are making you wait until tomorrow! Ugh. 

Did you have any embies that made it to freeze? If so, do you plan to do a FET in the near future? Do you know? I always made a "plan" when I thought a cycle was over and it always helped me to push forward. We all have our own ways of coping though. Again, I'm so sorry :(. I'm praying the beta gives us a nice surprise.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow is 10 weeks for me and I get to stop my progesterone!! :) I have 10 extra though so I think I'm going to "wean" down and instead of 2/day, ill do 1 every night for 7 days and then do the last 3 every other day. That'll bring me into the beginning of 12wks. My RE is 150% confident that its more than okay to stop them at 10 weeks but it'll just make me feel better, mentally, and it can't hurt to use up my extras! I can't believe I'll actually have the choice of doing them starting tomorrow tho.. I'm hoping my MS gets a little better after I stop them. Time has gone by pretty fast so far!


----------



## N8ie

Aidensmommy - congrats and thanks for sharing your good news. Praying you have an easy and fun pregnancy. Thanks for reminding me what's the reason behind this (sometimes) painful journey. 

Today I had a full on AF red blood, very heavy and clots so I sort of know what the outcome is but I will still call tomorrow. No we had nothing for freezing so it's back to square one for us. DH has been so sweet throughout this whole day. I was at work and thought I would break down, thank God I didn't. I feel like I lost a part of me, my babies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm so, so sorry N8ie. I feel absolutely horrible for you. 
I'll be back to square one with you, though in a couple of months after my body gets back to normal. Even though we had one embie frozen, we'd like to transfer 2 again. It'll happen for us! I truly believe, I'll believe for the both of us for now. :hugs:

aidens - that's so great you got the green light to stop the progesterone! it must be great knowing that your body is ready to take over for itself.


----------



## N8ie

Wish thank you so much. I might start in August again and you?
It will definitely happen for us 

Aidensmommy - thank you so much for the support. It means so much


----------



## aidensmommy1

It WILL happen for you and Wish, n8ie. I know it will. Some doctors say that the first round of IVF is sometimes known as "trial & error" so they can fix/adjust meds or whatever the second time around. I hope your August round ends with a much better result! I'll be praying for you everyday! Maybe we'll see a surprise bfp before you go in for your next try ;) FX! 

Im so sorry your going through this n8ie. Im happy your DH is being very supportive. Thats what you need most right now. :hugs:


----------



## N8ie

Aidensmommy - it's a BFN. The worst part is that some rude nurse gave me the results. But I will be fine. Looking forward to August. I'm even searching on what food will be good for good quality eggs and sperm. Something to keep my mind focused on for the time being.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aidensmommy - you're the best cheerleader on this site! Thank you so much for always being so uplifting! When is your next scan and I hope you'll post pics for us??

N8ie - I have to get my HCG down to 0 and also wait for one full normal cycle to happen first, then we can start on the following cycle. So it may take about 4-6 weeks for me to get my first AF, then we have to wait until the cycle after that, I guess. So I won't be starting until Sept, probably. We're going to do a fresh one again so we can hopefully transfer 2 embies again. We only have one frozen. So looks like a stressfree summer, which will be nice I guess. And if we are lucky to have it happen again right off the bat, then it also doesn't mean a delivery in the middle of snowstorms!! I so hope you get your sticky bean this next try!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so sorry about the official results :( Many hugs your way :hugs:

You do have a great plan for August though! Thats what I did while preparing for IVF and in natural cycles before I even knew I had IVF coverage.. I just focused on what foods could boost my egg health and I cut caffeine out of my diet completely (switched to decaf coffee) and I truly think it all helped. Eat lots of leafy green vegies and lean meats. Also, leading up to my ivf cycle, I met with a meds specialist and he advised me to take extra folic acid, on top of what's already in my prenatals. He said that can help with egg health. I took it for 2 months leading up to my retrieval and continued to take it through out the TWW and beyond. Around 6wks I stopped them and now just get the folic acid that's in my prenatal vits. I truly think it helped some. But yea, focusing on a "fertility diet" is a great idea. It'll make you healthier which will also make your eggs healthier and it kinda took my mind off of things a bit. And have your DH eat lots of leafy green vegies as well because it can help his swimmers, also. I'm in a bit of a fog at the moment but when I think of anything else that I specifically ate for fertility, ill share it with you. If you drink caffeine, that's a big one to try and stop. Luckily for me, I had already switched to decaf over 6 months before I even knew I had the option to try IVF so it wasn't a struggle for me but I know it was pretty hard when I originally cut it out of my diet. Anyway, I wish you a ton of luck and dust and I can't wait to see how amazingly your August cycle goes! I'll be saying lots of prayers for you and your eggys! ;) Good luck, hun! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wish, I should have my next scan on July 13th. I cant wait for this one, as s/he will look like a baby and not a "squid", as my son put it...haha. And I will DEF post pics for you! ;) 
How are you doing & feeling?


----------



## N8ie

Wish- you are so right, Aidensmommy is the biggest cheerleader. She keeps me motivated.

Thank you so much for the tips and words of encouragement Aidensmommy.

Wish- my August cycle is at the same time as DH birthday, mid August (according to my period tracker) that means we will be doing our fresh cycle the same time as yours. And I believe we will both have sticky beans.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so funny you guys are talking about the 'diet' - I had wine Monday night (after the u/s results, I owed it to myself), a turkey sub last night for dinner and caffeine-full coffee today. I'll go back to the good diet tonight, but i wanted to get all of these in! :) I have had a really good diet for the past couple of months so I'll continue with that - it just made me feel good. I'm trying to decide what to do for exercise too - I did a 6-week cycle of kickboxing/boot camp at a local gym and I loved it! But I don't want to sign up for month to month if I'll just have to stop when/if I get another BFP. I think it's too strenuous of an exercise for the first tri. I'm definitely going to pick up running again - I did last week, actually. So I guess boring old weights in the basement and running will do.

I may pick up some extra folic acid, aidens - thank you for the tip. We'll get the pathology results in a few days/a week on what happened with the embryo. That'll be good to know too.

a squid?! :rofl: that's the funniest one I've heard yet!

N8 - we'll definitely have ours, I'm so happy we'll align (if my AF comes closer to 4 weeks than 6!)! bump buddies - we can do this!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I know :haha: My son has a huge imagination, that's for sure! I laughed so hard when he said "our baby's a squid!!" :rofl:


----------



## N8ie

Squid, lol.

Wish- you deserved that meal. Today I'm also having a bad diet then come tomorrow I'm back to normal. I'm going back to running too. My half marathons, running keeps me sane.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi girls!

N8 - I responded on the other thread but after reading this one I just wanted to add that I also took CoQ10 leading up to the egg retrieval. My Dr told me to take it - 600mg a day if I remember rightly - as it's meant to help with Egg Quality... Also I have a book called "Eat Yourself Pregnant" which I really like. It's got some great recipes in it as well as lots of advice about foods that are beneficial for fertility and explains why etc! My DH was over the moon when we read that Bacon is good for sperm!! ;) Anyway I've put the link below. I am guessing you are in the US but if not you can get it from any Amazon I think....

Anyway I love how strong you girls are - you are inspirational and I am so excited for your upcoming cycles. And yay for the bad diet days!!! Haha I did the same after I found out we had to do a frozen cycle! :D

Here's the link for the book:

https://www.amazon.com/Eat-Yourself-Pregnant-Essential-Fertility/dp/1848991983


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree, wish does deserve to cheat on her "diet plan", no doubt about it! Whatever helps you get through everything is a-okay in my eyes! :thumbup:

And thank you ladies! I'm glad to know my cheerleading has helped you - And I will continue to be one of your biggest cheerleaders until you guys get your BFP's and beyond! :)


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies, it's been ages. Hope you all are well. It's been a tough time for me, at work with 5 pregnant ladies and all they seems to be discussing every day is the pregnancy, babies etc. They even joke around about being surrogate mothers for ladies who struggle to conceive &#128532;. It's gotten so bad that I'm even thinking of resigning. I can't imagine how bad it will be when they are start showing.

Wednesday I have a follow up appointment to discuss the way forward. I'm hoping that August will be our month.


----------

